# TNR Fundraiser is happening!



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

A while ago I posted about a man who lives up the road from me having around 17 cats, well at least one litter has already been born this season and that got me wanting to take action. I talked with the supervisor of the cat shelter I volunteer at and we decided it would be a great idea to set up a fundraiser to TNR all of the cats there! I'm very relieved that this is all happening now, and the cats will be under control now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! That is awesome! Thank goodness for people like you that take initiative like this. It isn't easy but it will change these cat's lives (and the man's!) completely. Just such an amazing thing all around.  I love coming on here and reading things like this!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Great work Pookins! Keep us updated!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Great! whatcha gonna do? Garage sales rake in the bucks! Maybe have a motorcycle or bicycle run...

Whatever you decide to do, more people will find out about TNR! Have any good bands in your area?


----------



## Pookins4 (Feb 22, 2015)

We were thinking about doing a yard sale since it's getting nice out here, we were going to try and put up some donation boxes, and maybe do some kind of bake sale!


----------

